# 2017 Swarm season



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Has anyone caught or even seen any swarms yet? How far north?

I think they'll be very early this year in western MO. I picked a few spears of asparagus today, at least a month early. There is supposed to be a confirmed report of a morel found in St Louis, about six weeks early, I think. It's way too dry to look for mushrooms here. 

I don't expect swarms in MO, yet. I'd just like to see the progression.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I heard from a guy here that they've already gotten a couple swarm calls.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

No swarms reported here yet. I supect we'll be getting calls in two or three weeks. March swarms? That'd be a rarity up here in Yankee-land.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking for here, except I'm not sure what effect our dry weather will have. Some days our humidity has been very low too. Maybe that won't have as much effect on tree pollen and nectar as on annuals.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Swarms are probably going to start in May this year. Winter has been bad and looks to be dragging it's feet going into March.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Two swarms already reported on the Bee Forum in Alabama

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321076-Alabama/page5


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a lot of scout bees checking out my swarm traps but no swarms in south east Louisiana as of yet.


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

Kenww said:


> Has anyone caught or even seen any swarms yet? How far north?
> 
> I think they'll be very early this year in western MO. I picked a few spears of asparagus today, at least a month early. There is supposed to be a confirmed report of a morel found in St Louis, about six weeks early, I think. It's way too dry to look for mushrooms here.
> 
> I don't expect swarms in MO, yet. I'd just like to see the progression.


Kenww .? Your Makin me nervous! Just east of you and don't have traps out yet.. mushrooms? It's real dry here at lake of the ozarks too, but all hives are hauling in the pollen and putting nectar away from somewhere. Can you believe this weather in missouri. The forsythia is almost finished here. The maples are done and cedar is finished. There have been brood hatching and an early buildup in well supplied hives in our yards. The weaker ones will be hurt if we get our usual cold snap in march? Without enough bees to cover brood do you think? Its looking like a long summer. Happy hunting


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

It has been crazy weather for a while here. For more than an year we've had just barely enough on top of the soil. It's been like it was rationed out. No long drought but no rainy weeks. Just quick showers. There can't be much subsoil moisture.

My plum and nectarines are blooming. My apples don't seem even close. I'm wondering if they didn't have enough cold weather to even bloom.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

ken
I haven't had any aspargas pop up yet. My apple trees are like yours and not even starting. I do have one plumb tree in bloom and the peaches will probly bloom in the next two weeks. I have my doubts about the mushroom being found in st louis. My pears will probly hit the same as the peaches. I have found about 5 dandilions. It was early last year also I thought and then we got the april freeze. I think these trees were at about the end of march last year and this year it looks like it is gearing up to be in the middle of march. My traps have had a bee or two look at them but they did last year while I was putting them up also and I didn't catch my first swarm till the beginning of may. I think it could just be foraging activity. However, my traps are out and baited including about ten hive bodies that are sitting out in my bee yard.

My bees are active as heck but about two weeks ago when I looked through the hives on out first 75 degree day, the amount of brood in the hives did not make me think they were near strong enough to be thinking of swarming but I am so new that I might just be dumb.

Cheers
gww


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Caught my first swam of the year this afternoon. Round about 2.5 - 3 pounds.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

In SE PA, I'm seeing capped drones already. Hives are very populous and expanding. I'm thinking we're in for early swarming and plan to be more aggressive in my management this year.

PAHunter62


----------



## cohutt (Feb 13, 2017)

one two days ago here in NW GA. 

In new hive now next to my asparagus patch, which has a half dozen spears up right now (usually happens @ Easter here )


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

No swarm cells in my hives yet.
The hives I have been in all have caped drone cells though.
The red bud trees are blooming here in the woods and my bees are bringing in lots of pollen.
I have about 1/2 of my swarm traps out and will have them all out buy next Wednesday.


----------



## stlkeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

Put up some swarm traps in deer stands last weekend. Hoping for early swarming. I put some burr comb in there and Swarm Commander on a cotton swab wrapped in a sandwich bag. I also put two sprays on the entrance and the vent hole in the back of the trap. Any idea if I will have to re-bait these traps this spring/summer? Miller County, MO


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

It's really awkward getting them down from the deerstand. I ended up using a ladder instead of the steps.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I never resprayed mine with SC. A lot of people never do. Less is more with SC it seems like


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

stlkeeper said:


> Put up some swarm traps in deer stands last weekend. Hoping for early swarming. I put some burr comb in there and Swarm Commander on a cotton swab wrapped in a sandwich bag. I also put two sprays on the entrance and the vent hole in the back of the trap. Any idea if I will have to re-bait these traps this spring/summer? Miller County, MO
> View attachment 31388
> 
> View attachment 31389
> View attachment 31390


Hey Stlkeeper, I am in Miller county, Mo! is that my tree stand?  This is a good place to capture some strange black bees if it is. I don't know if they are some Russian strain or what but they are hardy..and temperamental. and guaranteed to swarm. 

I lower the traps down with ropes from stands.. we have a eye bolt on each end of trap, a rope through each then a top/end loop, back up over a branch if handy, put a ratchet strap on the top and down it goes.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a good plan for getting them down. I'm going to try that. Thanks!


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I wonder what the cold spell this weekend will do to any bees that were already preparing to swarm?


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

Kenww said:


> It has been crazy weather for a while here. For more than an year we've had just barely enough on top of the soil. It's been like it was rationed out. No long drought but no rainy weeks. Just quick showers. There can't be much subsoil moisture.
> 
> My plum and nectarines are blooming. My apples don't seem even close. I'm wondering if they didn't have enough cold weather to even bloom.


Same here on apples, this weekend will be interesting 75 this morning 20 and 3 inches of snow by sat. night. Hey, its Missouri. Dittos on the year long weird weather, I am concerned that we will miss a lot of fruit bloom after these wild swings.

BTW..found drone brood in hives yesterday. and some serious numbers of over wintered SHB. 
but back to the thread topic. I am thinking first of April will yield swarms in traps in the Ozark Plateau this year. we'll see


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Caught a swarm today in Lexington, SC. I ratchet strap my hive and put it in my treestands. Then when I catch one I put another ratchet strap to that one and lower it over the edge and down. My treestands have a rail all the way around so it helps to wrap the ratchet band around it so it slowly goes down without much effort.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Just heard that there were a lot of bees at my swarm trap in Lamar, MO. Couldn't get a more specific number. This was yesterday. It's getting down to 25 tonight. If it is a swarm, I wonder if they'll be alright? I'm checking it out tomorrow. It's a full hive. Two 10 frame mediums. With some drawn comb, around 4 frames. I guess I'll bring sugar. Hopefully, they're just getting ready to move in. How many bees would be there before the main swarm?


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

Western Colorado here, desert, put up 4 traps a week ago, lots of scouting, but no swarm.. seems way to early, but everything is busting at the seams this spring, fruit trees are weeks a head worried about killing frost ( annual worry ) I'll post when I fill all my boxes. Headed up the road to slap down 2 more 1/2 mile from a bee yard. Located 2 bee trees going to add more near them.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

1st swarm call yesterday in Tyler, Texas (East Texas) soccer ball size swarm 2' off the ground, 1 shake of the limb and they were headed for a new home.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Lots of scouts again today. I think there'll be swarms this weekend. It's been cold and it's warming suddenly. 77 on Sunday. Maybe wishful thinking.


----------

